# Cold Smoke Questions - Pork and Beef



## CSR (Sep 18, 2018)

I made a post in another thread where I prepped my dried beef and canadian bacon that my fridge was over a safe temp and it was garbage.  Thankfully, it was just my ability to wait more than 5 minutes for the cheap thermometer to get to temp.   So my next question as I hope to be ready to give this a shot this weekend.

I am continuing to massage my meat and flip in order to help with curing.  I used a vacuum sealer but happened to leave a little air in one by accident.  The one with air is turning a darker color (which I have seen in other photos) but the other 3 pieces of meat still have a bright pink hue.  Is this any sign that the meat is not curing properly or am I just paranoid?  I plan to cut into the pieces for a salt test Saturday, just wondering if it is already a lost cause...


----------



## atomicsmoke (Sep 18, 2018)

You are paranoid :-) Let cure do its job. If the temp is right you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Geebs (Sep 18, 2018)

^+1


----------

